# Chinese Air Roaster , and profiles , HELP!!



## Jimmy A (Sep 25, 2021)

Hi
I have got this Air Coffee roaster (see images below) , it is Chinese , and can roast 150 gram at once,
the main reason that I get it was for fun and it will be for free in the long run , as green beans cost 1/3 the price of roasted beans.

After a year of using it , once to twice per month with some basic roasting knowledge, I think that it is time to try some roast profiles manually.

I have Ethiopia / India / Columbia / Tanzania / Yemen green beans ( i just know the country of the beans but not their regions)

I am looking for some help with a general roast profiles for espresso, for example phases and timing of each phase that will give me good flavors using this roaster.

I did look for some profiles on the forums , but found that a lot of users use gene 101 roaster.
will these profiles work with my roaster or how can adapt / convert these profiles to my roaster for example should me phases be longer or shorter when comparing to gene 101.

Thanks.

this is the roaster , I can control the fan strength and the voltage , and see the current temperature.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

What roast profiles have you been using


are there automated ones built in


how are the results so far


This machine is quite different to the Gene which is a hybrid roaster. Yours is a pure fluid bed, and I would imagine the lower part of the chamber might just have holes, where really the beans need lift and swirl. You should put up a photo of the roast chamber floor.


----------



## Jimmy A (Sep 25, 2021)

@DavecUKI have not used roast profiles, I just roasted in 3 stages , heat the beans to be yellow, then heat to first crack , then wait a bit and get them out for medium roast.
and if I want t dark roast I will wait for the second crack and then pull them right away after second crack so I will not get oily beans.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

That just looks like a basic grid, not even an attempt to lift and swirl the beans.



> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/prof...tbWVudCIsImlkXzEiOjYxODU5LCJpZF8yIjo4NTgzMjh9
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 With the lack of roasting information provided...my suggestions as a starting point to develop some profiles are:



Ensure you always roast the same weight of beans


have a roast log, dates, times, ambient temperatures, roaster temps by time (every minute), *1st crack temp* *and time*, end of roast time. The basics basically. http://coffeetime.wdfiles.com/local--files/online-roastlog-application/roastlogprintout2.pdf


Find the fan speed that gives good agitation of the beans, then control using temp...only lower the fan if the lighter beans gain too much loft.


try not to roast too quickly (aim for 9+ minutes if you can)


Once you know how your roaster works and have proper records of your results, then you can start to develop profiles as you cup the roasts.


----------



## Jimmy A (Sep 25, 2021)

@DavecUK
Thanks , that is what I really need , some guidance to start and develop roast profiles, I will be roasting in the upcoming days , I will make sure to record a video and show you the movement of the beans, but I would say that the machine in the video you attached , works the same as mine , it just have another separate chamber for chaf , while mine has it on top.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Jimmy A That was just to show you what fully fluidised beans look like

.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

This was my attempt, based on someone's else's post called "tin can air roaster!" After a while I decided to leave roasting to the pros! 😂🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣






Good luck, let us know how you get on!


----------

